# Was hoping that I wouldn't have to post in this section



## AmorousWarrior (Jul 6, 2010)

Well here I am. I'm not going to link to the thread about all the details unless you guys want them. But basically I found out that my wife was talking to someone else. We have been in counseling for quite some time and she has been talking to him since even before that. I couldn't understand why she kept saying that she didn't want to put any effort into our marriage, now I know. 
I decided that my marriage and kids are more important than anything and wanted to fix whatever problems we have. She decided that she doesn't and wants a divorce so here I am. 

I quit working so that I can go to school full time. So I am currently in respiratory therapy school with 12 months left. Now I need to get a job and find a place to live. I have to pay for my carnote and regular expenses. I am doing really well in school with an "A" average. I know that I need to continue with school so that I can build the type of life that I need. But I'm having a hard time focusing. 

In addition to that, this is a hard program. I usually study 6-8 hours every day. I'm going to have to work full time in order to make sure that I can function financially. 

I don't know that I wanted anything from posting this other than to have someone to talk to. I'm all alone and extremely hurt. I feel just devastated. I don't get to tuck my kids in and she does. She has a job, our house, and all that she needs. I am the one that has to start over. Every night when I put our 3 year old to bed, I read him a story. Now I don't get to do that. When I come home, it will be an empty house. I have nothing to take my mind off of this pain.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

Can you get a share house? Something really cheap and insist on having 3 nights per week with the children, and she has to go some where else those three nights?

You shouldn't have to make all the allowances and you have a right to spend time with your child too.


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

Shoulda probably never moved out...according yo your post, you did nothing wrong, but by moving out, your playing catch-up...


----------



## Babyheart (Feb 9, 2011)

I am in nursing school so I know exactly how hard it is to try to do the huge amounts of studying you need to. I try so hard but I am having trouble focusing on it. But I keep trying. You can try to throw yourself into it when you come home to the empty house. Just keep yourself busy. Too much time to think is not good.

Todays is a good day for me, the last few were hard. Am really having trouble adjusting to where my life is. But guess I have to just get on with it. The emotional rollercoaster is trying.


----------



## mama (Feb 25, 2011)

what about a student loan to help you get by? sometimes u can get extra money for living expenses while u are in school


----------

